# what to do, what to do....



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i got someone to look after my african cichlid tank while i was out of town for a week. before i left i did my usual water change. i come home to see my tank extremely filthy and i find out the fish where being over fed. so i do a water change right on time. and it seems like my fish are dropping like flies. they simply just got too stressed, it seems.... now i dont know if i should just rebuild my collection.... or just scrap the whole idea of my big tank. feeling like my little masterpiece is ruined.


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

I say wait a bit and gather yourself. That's what my buddy did when he went on vacation and I totally killed his freshwater stingray within the first week..... luckily we're still close friends.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Don't let it get you down, I am sorry to hear that and even more sorry for your loss. I think that your fish will be ok for a week with no food, if not I always use a seperate container and just have them feed an amount I put in the containers (one for each day) Keep at it.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

i just found 3 more little lifeless guys down on the bottom =/. sure does suck, im almost thinkin of setting up this 120 for angelfish. and re-home the survivors.


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear that...But how could you learn a lesson and give up.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah, maybe i just feel this way cause it comes at a time where i dont have extra money to go re-stock my tank and bring it back to its full beauty as soon as i would like it to. buuuut... good things always come to those who wait. so i will see how it all turns out


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

it happened to me too, no matter how easy you make it for someone to care for your tank, they'll mess it up.

I ended up giving up on the tank for about 8 months, then got back into it


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

yup showed them exactly how much to feed a day, but somehow they misunderstood but thats probably cause its over stocked and misleading how much to give.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I actually paid and experienced something or giving him some excess equipment. I honestly will not trust someone who does not know fish for anything more than a week.

Someone wants to start a new business ?


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Crazy_NDN said:


> yup showed them exactly how much to feed a day, but somehow they misunderstood but thats probably cause its over stocked and misleading how much to give.


i used pill boxes, told them if they missed a day, its better for the fishies to throw it out instead of double feeding and that double feeding kills fishies. Needless to say, all the boxes were empty, and i had pea soup, dead fish and decomposing plants....


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

For future there are always trust worthy people on this site that would look after your fish while you are away.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

to be honest i dont think my last few will make it over night im at a dead end for what to do with them i dont want to put them in another tank and add to the shock. and they dont look to good as it is. plus i dont have another set up besides a 10 gallon.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope that they made it through the night, Crazy_NDN. 
What a sad return home for you this was. I'm very sorry.


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I won't let anyone take care of my fish unless they have had or have fish, I have a great friend who takes care of them, but if i'm going away for 3-4 days, i'll feed them a massive amount on the day i'm leaving, fish can go a very long time without food but if it's for more than that I have a friend come in and I tell her feed them this many pellets(make her count them) and I don't let her use flakes.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

only two red zebra's and a squeeker catfish survived


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 25, 2010)

fish can go for a while without food, so if you're gone for 2-3 weeks next time, I wouldn't worry too much. I had automatic feeder going once I was gone for a month, but I did not realized that water level was what I should have worried about more. I got back home and my 20G tank was 2/3 full and filter working hard. Never mind my heater that was exposed! Until then I did not realized how dry my previous place was and how fast water was evaporating. People I trusted did not want to travel that far and I didn't want my landlord wonder around while I was gone either. I know that was very irresponsible and I will never do that again. Maybe we should start the sticky: Tips: what to do when we have to leave for few days or some trustworthy people's contact numbers. I really liked the pill box idea. I may use it next time I have to go somewhere.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

a new thread sticky with info on do's and don't when going out of town, would be a great idea, you guys/gals gave me some useful information, i had no idea that they could survive very long with out food, if that was the case i could have gotten them to feed every other day or so and it would have been avoided. it was heartbreaking pulling all the dead fish out of the tank, it was a fairly new collection so most of my cichlid's where around 3"


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

a sticky would be a great idea. I agree with others that feeding is probably the least of your worries if you are only gone a week or so. Things like water evaporation, filter maintenance (in case of issues), taking out a dead fish, etc... would concern me alot more than just food.


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

For me I pay a pet sitter to come in and look after my cats (4) and then tell them to feed my fish every other day, only once, and a smaller than normal size portion. So far other than a messy tank no problems...take care and good luck with your remaining cichlid's.


----------



## Crazy_NDN (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I hope that they made it through the night, Crazy_NDN.
> What a sad return home for you this was. I'm very sorry.


hello, i tried to p.m you but your inbox is full, it said lol.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Yep, my inbox is as overgrown as my tanks are, it seems! I have pruned my folders and should now once again be able to receive mail...



Crazy_NDN said:


> hello, i tried to p.m you but your inbox is full, it said lol.


----------

